# Painful erections waking 2 year old



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm sorry to be posting for a friend of a friend, but this was the first place I thought of to come for information. The thought of the poor little boy being in pain just breaks my heart.









Their son (I assume he is circ'ed, based on my knowledge of the family and circ climate in the area) is waking multiple times at night with painful erections. The parents need to adjust his diaper so that it touches his penis differently in order for him to settle back down to sleep. He is about 2 1/2 now, but I'm not sure how long this has been going on. Apparently, they haven't discussed this with the pediatrician.

Any ideas of what could be causing this and if there's anything they can do about it?


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I have noticed this with my 2yo circ son as well, though it isn't an every night, multiple times, sort of thing. It happens on occasion, maybe once a week. Though it tends to be in the morning or if I am changing his diaper in the middle of the night. I noticed he was uncomfortable, though he didn't scream or cry. One time he was fully awake and he just said "owie, owie" and sort of wined. I removed his diaper, then put his diaper back on. I am convienced that he was just uncomfortable, not in actual physical pain. I just assumed it's normal. I would assume your friend's son's erection is just pressing against his diaper causing discomfort and some pain. If the pain goes away when they adjust his diaper I assume it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I wonder if there are small adhesions going on that pull when he gets an erection. These should decrease over time but if they are really problematic maybe they could ask the ped for a steroid cream to help release the adhesions gently.

Whatever they do they should NOT allow a recirc or forcibly retract the adhesions.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Ahh, I never think about adhesions since my DS has a tight circ.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you both so much for the information! I will pass it along.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm*
Ahh, I never think about adhesions since my DS has a tight circ.

Tight circs can get adhesions. My partner has a circ so tight that if its cold and he's erect he feels like he's going to tear (well he did, he did some tugging...enough that he can at least be semi-comfortable in all temperatures) and he's got scars all over the top of his penis where adhesions were torn away.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

When I read your post title I thought you meant for an intact baby and I thought I could have written your post myself.

Last night Charlie was awake about every hour pulling at his diaper. He's had this happen once or twice before but never over and over again in the same night.

This morning he pointed to his diaper and said it hurt.

I'm assuming he's getting painful erections. DH and I talked about it this morning and we figure it will pass. If we help him adjust his diaper he seems to be better.

Any moms of intact sons have this happen?

DH and I figure it might also been erections coupled with the beginnings of retractability (sp?)??? (Not sure how to word that, what's the term for it, separation???)

Anybody have the same issue?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

My son is cranky when he wakes from his nap. (he's intact) Sometimes I think that it is because he, 1) is just waking up which always leaves ya cranky 2) has to pee and/or 3) has a wet diaper and still may have to pee 4) may have an erection 5)he is hungry and 6) he wants to nurse

The combination of all that makes him pretty upset.

If he had a problem, I suspect it would happen all the time (every time he had to pee, for example). There are other times his penis is erect and it doesn't phase him.

So I think it is just a combinaiton of all that at once that makes him so upset, he doesn't know what to take care of first.

Jessica


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheshire*
DH and I figure it might also been erections coupled with the beginnings of retractability (sp?)??? (Not sure how to word that, what's the term for it, separation???)

I don't have this issue personally (I don't have a DS), but when I did a search before posting this thread, the threads that came up did discuss the separation of the foreskin from the glans causing painful erections at this age. It sounds like you and your DH are right.

The search is going terribly slow for me, but this is one of the threads I found: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=124275.

Hope that helps!


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

I have a 4 year old who has been getting frequent erections lately and they are uncomfortable for him. He is intact and not retractable. Anyway, I think it is just an annoying sensation to him; he has siad that he does not want his penis to get bigger....... be careful what you wish my dear







Although holding it or moving it around seem to cause no irritation.









In the book "Raising Boys" Steve Biddulph writes that testosterone surges in the boys body at around 4 years old, which create more frequent erections. This seems to hold true for my DS. And I am certain that I have heard that there is an increased level at 2 as well, but cannot remember where.

Thought I would share this since there may not be a problem at all.


----------

